

StackOverflow (stack exchange) outage? - danseagrave
http://stackoverflow.com/

======
danseagrave
Ah, looks like it's the cloudflare DNS issue:

[https://twitter.com/StackStatus/status/609296474015444992](https://twitter.com/StackStatus/status/609296474015444992)

[http://www.cloudflarestatus.com/incidents/br8t7ds3mhh6](http://www.cloudflarestatus.com/incidents/br8t7ds3mhh6)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9704843](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9704843)

(Nothing to see here)

------
crousto
Could be a fallout of DNS issues at CloudFlare:
[https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/](https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/)

